# 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo...for sale??



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I figured I'd post a couple of pictures of my grandmothers jeep that she is trying to sell. She had two strokes last year and can no longer drive the thing. I wish I could throw a plow on the front and go at some driveways this winter though I've already put enough money into my Chevy.

The truck is located in Parma, Ohio. She is asking 5600 for it though I'm sure she will take less. If anybody has any advice let me know. Thanks.


----------

